
A Find at Gap: Steady Hours Can Help Workers, and Profits - pulisse
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/03/28/business/economy/gap-schedule-study.html
======
pulisse
tl;dr Gap stores in the experimental group gave employees predictable work
schedules. These stores saw a 7% increase in sales over control group stores
(which continued to schedule hours in unpredictable and short-notice fashion).

